# 2012 250Rs Rear Slide



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone out there happen to know the Lippert part number for the 250 RS 2012 model year, rear electric king bed slide ceiling guide tracks? I am on the Lippert web site , and located track guides but there seems to be two choices and I cannot find a build sheet for this model..... Thanks for any input! Regards.... Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have the part numbers but I am curious what is the problem you are having.


----------



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rail guides are torn out of ceiling beyond washer repair as you may find on this forum... the cheap aluminum guides are split beyond repair.... installing new rails and hopefully get another 6-10 years out of the rv .. completely love the layout and had my share of repairs and fabrication..... but put a square box with walls and furniture and slides and tanks and drive it down half of these bouncy roads and I dont care which brand you buy it WILL require fabrication at some point..... nuff said! Lol just trying to find which guide rails keystone used for this model.... build sheet is a project to locate....... hope I answered your question...MB


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you contacted Keystones customer service department? https://www.keystonerv.com/owners/contact-us/

I have a 2013 250RS and have no signs of problems with the rails. I think they are the same design. I'm kind of curious why you have had problems and I haven't. I believe the washer repair you mentioned was one I came up with.


----------



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Not sure about the 2013 and what do you mean you came up with? So you had issues? I havent added or modified mine at all since purchased... I was going to machine myself a whole new track but for roughly 60 bucks a piece it would cost me more to make it..... no I havent contacted them yet but thank you for the link Ill respond through that... thanks!


----------



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Speaking of rear slide not sure where you live but I am located northeast pa where winters get cold and summers hot creating moisture in different times of the year... Anyhow, my drive motor chain literally snapped on the rear slide system..... after locating the correct link from a vendor of mine I installed the new chain finding that 2-3 links rusted by sprocket causing severe strain when trying to operate ....... I keep that chain very lubricated.. havent had any issues its been about 3 years now...... just figure I mention it.... oh and NO leaks of water in this rv ... its solid and dry...... even the back wall as some are saying the track pulls away from ceiling due to this....... my rear wall is perfect......just a FYI.....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

swansong01 said:


> Speaking of rear slide not sure where you live but I am located northeast pa where winters get cold and summers hot creating moisture in different times of the year... Anyhow, my drive motor chain literally snapped on the rear slide system..... after locating the correct link from a vendor of mine I installed the new chain finding that 2-3 links rusted by sprocket causing severe strain when trying to operate ....... I keep that chain very lubricated.. havent had any issues its been about 3 years now...... just figure I mention it.... oh and NO leaks of water in this rv ... its solid and dry...... even the back wall as some are saying the track pulls away from ceiling due to this....... my rear wall is perfect......just a FYI.....


No issues. I was trying to help another member who had rail issues. This is similar to repairs we use on boeing airplanes at work. If I had to guess, the cables my have loosened due to the corrosion on the chain allowing the slide out to sag and overloaded the rails.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ya not sure which caused what because within the first few years screws backed out of ceiling , retightened and at that time already saw very slight fatigue in rail.... over the years I allways kept an eye on all those parts.. untill finally one trip the chain link snapped... thought it was cable untill I dug in.... finally replaced entire chain reset all cable adjustments to spec using the accu slide service manual... but also noticed at this time the rails were completely split enough for the screw heads to have no effect on supporting .... so now I have a email placed into keystone to which part number they used with Lippert.... as I located two options..... Ill install and prob beef up center tract when installing.... and then do another cable check on all cables in and out.......


----------



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Half of the roads I travel are a complete nightmare.... looking at the engineering of these slides when retracted in even when the slide is tight to the rear body there isnt a doubt in my mind when in travel the weight of these long suspended slides are taking a beating when going over rough roads.... its conpletely obvious.. my cables have never been out of spec and I never store anything in bed when traveling.... I will however favor extra support ... when in travel mode..... Im completely happy with my purchase and I just think once the damage started I prob should have been more pro active..... now once new rails are installed / cables checked in and out.... Ill be once again a happy camper.... other than the faded to hell front brown cap but thats a different thread lol! Peace friend....thanks for your input! Much appreciated!!


----------



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Welp contacting Keystone was of zero help lmao.... wont give me part numbers..... almost knew that was going to happen..... thanks for the info to contact them anyhow .. Much appreciated....


----------



## big2na (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

Just returned from a trip this weekend 2012 250 Rs and Noticed that the Roof tracks splitting and cracking both sides.

Ordered new tracks today from parts department along with 2 sets of rollers .

My question is ??

The replacement for tracks and rollers an easy task ?

Looks like the new tracks are the same as original tracks, I'm sure I'll add fender washers to the new ones

Should I Rivet the new ones in or Screw them in ??

Thanks

Kenny


----------



## The John (Nov 6, 2015)

screws, definitely. I had to replace the track in mine once (using material supplied by the PO) and it gives me piece of mind to be able to check the screws every now and then.


----------

